# Richt if you have any honor



## deerhunter70 (Nov 22, 2009)

Coach Richt if you have any honor you will resign at the end of the season.. Your loyality is to your friends (Willie and BoBo) not the UGA football team. You have brought this program to it's knees because you refuse to make changes. UGA pays you not your friends.. So man up and resign and you and your friends go destroy another football program!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2009)

Bull manure.  Willie stinks and needs to go.  BoBo called a good game.  Richt's loyalty to a young man who reminds him of himself, Cox, cost us this game.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 22, 2009)

Something needs to change but not getting rid of Richt. Need I remind you of the Donnan and Goff years?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't have a winning season every year.. What's one bad year?


----------



## centerc (Nov 22, 2009)

Donnan was good and recruited the players Richt used for his best season. UGA should NEVER loose to KY or Vandy ever.


----------



## deerhunter70 (Nov 22, 2009)

centerc said:


> Donnan was good and recruited the players Richt used for his best season. UGA should NEVER loose to KY or Vandy ever.



people seem to forget that...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2009)

Turnovers lost that game. Bobo didnt loose it, Martinez didnt loose it, Richt didnt loose it. 3 INTs, Fumbles, and 4 bad penalties. Mostly the fumbles and INTs! Turnovers killed us!


----------



## cameron927 (Nov 22, 2009)

it aint his fault. Its joe cox fault he sucks!!!!


----------



## kevina (Nov 22, 2009)

The 15 yard penalties out the WAZOO did not help your cause. I am still trying to figure out what Butler was doing after the blocked punt that was just stupid, and then was laughing and carrying on on the sidelines


----------



## IWB4ME (Nov 22, 2009)

Why is Cox even playing? He should have been taken out weeks ago when the season was over. They should have whoever is QB'ing next year in there getting game experience. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Firescooby (Nov 22, 2009)

SERIOUSLY???

Look at the records that Goff and Donnan had and compare that to Richt. This year has sucked, but it can't be great every year.

If you're a fan...be a fan. NOT a fair weather fan!!! You can call it like you see it, but calling for the coach to resign when we're gonna have a .500 season for the first time...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!!!!!


----------



## creekrunner (Nov 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> The 15 yard penalties out the WAZOO did not help your cause. I am still trying to figure out what Butler was doing after the blocked punt that was just stupid, and then was laughing and carrying on on the sidelines



I agree. I've been a Bulldog fan since the late sixties and this team has the poorest fundamentals and discipline I've ever seen.


----------



## ACguy (Nov 22, 2009)

centerc said:


> Donnan was good and recruited the players Richt used for his best season. UGA should NEVER loose to KY or Vandy ever.



I agree. I thought they said during the game that UK has not beat UF or Tenn in over 30 years. I think they also said that was the first win for UK in Athens since 1977.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Turnovers lost that game. Bobo didnt loose it, Martinez didnt loose it, Richt didnt loose it. 3 INTs, Fumbles, and 4 bad penalties. Mostly the fumbles and INTs! Turnovers killed us!


 

Again, I am reminded of this thread....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333755


----------



## Blue Iron (Nov 22, 2009)

creekrunner said:


> I agree. I've been a Bulldog fan since the late sixties and this team has the poorest fundamentals and discipline I've ever seen.


 
Bingo, I think you nailed it.

Those 2 things fall squarely on the coaching staff.


----------



## Blue Iron (Nov 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Again, I am reminded of this thread....
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333755


 
Oh what a tangled web we weave.......


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 22, 2009)

last night's bumbling was hard to take. It bought back memories of being at the 77' game with my Dad in Athens and Ky. had Art Still, Derrick Ramsey and others and put a whippin on us that day. 

I have seen enough of Joe Cox. He's a decent qb but his numerous mistakes are killing us. I have never seen a 3 ft toss sweep before, man I think he just choked. We score on that play,too. I pic either Murray or Metz and pull off the redshirt, what do we have to lose?  
Our ends and corners are like a swinging door allowing people to gash us on the edge. Easily fooled and rather easily blocked. Ugh.


----------



## Todd Coleman (Nov 22, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> it aint his fault. Its joe cox fault he sucks!!!!



And Cox is playing because who put him in? The head coach!


----------



## deerhunter70 (Nov 22, 2009)

Firescooby said:


> SERIOUSLY???
> 
> Look at the records that Goff and Donnan had and compare that to Richt. This year has sucked, but it can't be great every year.
> 
> If you're a fan...be a fan. NOT a fair weather fan!!! You can call it like you see it, but calling for the coach to resign when we're gonna have a .500 season for the first time...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!!!!!



Man, I've been a UGA fan all my life so don't call me a fair weather fan and know a good bit about football I've watched and played it all my life. I think I know what i'm talking about. Richt has reaped good talent year after year and has under-achieved it's not been just this year..It's time for a change in Athens if we are going to compete with FL.,Bama and LSU. etc. right now we can't even beat Kentucky for crying out loud...enough said.


----------



## lonesome dove (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not really even a bulldog fan, but if the "leader" of your team is a 4 year backup and your coaches are calling an up the middle running play on 3rd and 10, you got problems!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Nov 22, 2009)

Cox Sucks!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 22, 2009)

Stop, yall made the poor boy cry !! Yall should be ashamed.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm sure Coach R. can make Princes Charming's  out of frogs any day but just forgot to a few times lately- -- ever think the PLAYERS JUST SCREWED UP???????? sure looked like it to me--- next week should be REAL INTERESTING no matter which team wins it will be a GOOD game IMO  --  I hate they lost but blaming it all on the coach is BULL


----------



## IWB4ME (Nov 22, 2009)

It is the coach. Several years in a row they have one of the best recruiting classes. Nothing has come from it. They have to be in the top ten in penalty yards. Shows Coach has no control. Horrible D. Coor. Also a head coaches call on hiring and or firing him. I hate to see him go, but he needs to make the necessary changes if not then don't let the door hit him on the way out.


----------



## chadair (Nov 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Again, I am reminded of this thread....
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333755



High Cotton seem to hit the nail on the head


----------



## creekbender (Nov 22, 2009)

Go dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

I've mentioned Richt winning his best years with Donnans recruits on other threads, people continue to stick their head in the sand. Richt is a good coach and better man. But if you want to see another National Championship in Athens, he's not the man to get it done. If seeing what is in plain sight make you a fair weather fan than so be it. What CMR loyalists dont seem to understand, is they are guilty of the same blind loyalty Richt is to his coaches. A true DAWG fan will say what they think is best for UGA Football and that for me is clean the slate.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerhunter70 (Nov 22, 2009)

rshunter said:


> i've mentioned richt winning his best years with donnans recruits on other threads, people continue to stick their head in the sand. Richt is a good coach and better man. But if you want to see another national championship in athens, he's not the man to get it done. If seeing what is in plain sight make you a fair weather fan than so be it. What cmr loyalists dont seem to understand, is they are guilty of the same blind loyalty richt is to his coaches. A true dawg fan will say what they think is best for uga football and that for me is clean the slate.
> 
> Go dawgs!



amen!!!!!


----------



## redlevel (Nov 22, 2009)

How does it happen that some of the geniuses posting here are not coaching at the major college level?   Football is the only sport I have ever seen where almost every fan in the stands or watching on television is smarter than and knows more than the coaches on the sidelines.  

Hopefully, when it is time for UGA to choose a new coaching staff, the school powers will not overlook the vast pool of coaching talent available here at Woody's.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 22, 2009)

Good Lord. OK. For all of you geniuses that want to fire Richt. First of all, I'd suggest that you write a letter to the AD and tell them how much money you contribute to the athletic department and that you'll be withholding your future contributions. I'm sure Damon will be in awe of it and make the changes immediately. Second of all, what I hear is fire CMR w/o any thoughts on who UGA should hire to replace a coach that is 85-23, had won the east 4 times and the SEC twice (anyone remember the 20 year stretch that we went without sniffing the SEC befire he arrived and won it in his second season???) Don't get me wrong, there is a coaching issue in Athens and I'd expect at least one or two assistants to be shown the door at season end but CMR is a DGD who has done more for UGA football that ANY COACH HAS EVER DONE AT UGA IN A 8 YEAR SPAN and he deserves the respect and the right to correct the path and he will be given that opportunity.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Nov 22, 2009)

This years team has made more stupid mistakes than I can remember in the last 40 yrs. of being a Dawg fan.

Maybe we should start recruiting smarter players that can be coached, rather than a high school thugs just looking for a way to the NFL.

This stills points to the coaches who are doing the recruiting, those coaches need to go.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 22, 2009)

bull__dawgs said:


> This years team has made more stupid mistakes than I can remember in the last 40 yrs. of being a Dawg fan.
> 
> Maybe we should start recruiting smarter players that can be coached, rather than a high school thugs just looking for a way to the NFL.
> 
> This stills points to the coaches who are doing the recruiting, those coaches need to go.



Joe Cox has made more mistakes than anyone on this football team. What a thug!!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll volunteer my coachin skills for UGA, I'm sure I can lose ATLEAST 17 out of 20 to the Gators


----------



## Hammack (Nov 22, 2009)

I personally like CMR, but I think his blind loyalty to his coordinators are hurting the program. Everyone can see that Martinez is not getting the job done.  The have had GREAT recruits, but they still aren't getting the job done, Cox was a back up how long and still is no good, the season is over with, and we still aren't seeing anyone else play as QB to get some game experience next year.  Sorry, but that's coaching.  I agree with above that the teams shows no discipline.  It's time for SOMETHING to change, and if CMR is going to continue the status Quo then perhaps he may need to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Again, I am reminded of this thread....
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333755



Bravo!!! Bravo!!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 22, 2009)

rshunter said:


> I've mentioned Richt winning his best years with Donnans recruits on other threads, people continue to stick their head in the sand. Richt is a good coach and better man. But if you want to see another National Championship in Athens, he's not the man to get it done. If seeing what is in plain sight make you a fair weather fan than so be it. What CMR loyalists dont seem to understand, is they are guilty of the same blind loyalty Richt is to his coaches. A true DAWG fan will say what they think is best for UGA Football and that for me is clean the slate.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Stafford was not a Donnan recruit. Moreno was not a Donnan recruit. There are many players in the NFL right now from UGA that were recruited by Richt. The reason he did well "with Donnan's recruits" is because Tennessee went through a rough patch coming off Peyton and Jamal Lewis and Florida went through the Ron Zook era. Georgia Tech was in the dumps and Lou Holtz was trying to put Skip in at QB for a fake punt on 2nd down.

UGA will always recruit well. The problem is that UGA is in a conference where you better be perfect or you or going to get your butt handed to you. Every game is tough. Look at Bama and Florida's out-of-conference games this season. Look at UGA's. Georgia played top-ten Ok State for the opener, on the road. And UGA gets to finish against top-10 Georgia Tech. UGA had 1 cupcake this season, Tenn Tech. If UGA had two other cupcake teams to play out-of-conference, UGA would have 2 more wins on the season. And UGA would once again have an 8 win season, in the SEC. Right now, no other program except Georgia has had 9 consecutive 8 win seasons... noone... not Florida, not Bama, not Auburn, not Texas, not Oklahoma.. and until this year, UGA had that title. HAd UGA scheduled more cupcakes out of conference, UGA would still hold that title. 


Still want to fire Mark Richt and go through another 15 or 20 years of mediocrity before finding another great coach? Mark Richt is the "Devil we know". We know what he can do. 

So many people criticized the firing of Tupperville and Fulmer, calling their organizations crazy, both coaches are NC class.. and they were fired for 1 or 2 crappy seasons. Now the same people that criticized those programs, are doing the same thing at UGA. 

If Richt gets fired, then UGA is doing a wonderful favor for some other team who will be happy to hire him. 

Speaking of Donnan's recruits.. how about that Quincy Carter? Remember the fumbles and interceptions and the inability to read a defense and make a good throw? I remember. That was our starter for several years. Now we have Cox, at least we've only got to put up with one year of that. Let's cease the Donnan glorification and all the "Richt won with Donnan's recruits" stuff.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

where is the the pile of poo smilie?  i see deerhunter wins the   post of the day.  log back on when you quit drinking.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> where is the the pile of poo smilie?  i see deerhunter wins the   post of the day.  log back on when you quit drinking.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 22, 2009)

redlevel said:


> How does it happen that some of the geniuses posting here are not coaching at the major college level?   Football is the only sport I have ever seen where almost every fan in the stands or watching on television is smarter than and knows more than the coaches on the sidelines.
> 
> Hopefully, when it is time for UGA to choose a new coaching staff, the school powers will not overlook the vast pool of coaching talent available here at Woody's.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 22, 2009)

For the Cox haters...

I remember David Green and Pollack losing to Kentucky. I was listening on the radio on the banks of Sandy Creek, catfishing, sipping whiskey against park rules.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Good Lord. OK. For all of you geniuses that want to fire Richt. First of all, I'd suggest that you write a letter to the AD and tell them how much money you contribute to the athletic department and that you'll be withholding your future contributions. I'm sure Damon will be in awe of it and make the changes immediately. Second of all, what I hear is fire CMR w/o any thoughts on who UGA should hire to replace a coach that is 85-23, had won the east 4 times and the SEC twice (anyone remember the 20 year stretch that we went without sniffing the SEC befire he arrived and won it in his second season???) Don't get me wrong, there is a coaching issue in Athens and I'd expect at least one or two assistants to be shown the door at season end but CMR is a DGD who has done more for UGA football that ANY COACH HAS EVER DONE AT UGA IN A 8 YEAR SPAN and he deserves the respect and the right to correct the path and he will be given that opportunity.



Careful, you are using history and logic in this thread and neither will be understood or applauded.


----------



## kevina (Nov 22, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Look at Bama and Florida's out-of-conference games this season. Look at UGA's. Georgia played top-ten Ok State for the opener, on the road. And UGA gets to finish against top-10 Georgia Tech. UGA had 1 cupcake this season, Tenn Tech. If UGA had two other cupcake teams to play out-of-conference, UGA would have 2 more wins on the season. And UGA would once again have an 8 win season, in the SEC. Right now, no other program except Georgia has had 9 consecutive 8 win seasons... noone... not Florida, not Bama, not Auburn, not Texas, not Oklahoma.. and until this year, UGA had that title. HAd UGA scheduled more cupcakes out of conference, UGA would still hold that title.
> 
> 
> 
> So many people criticized the firing of Tupperville and Fulmer, calling their organizations crazy, both coaches are NC class.. and they were fired for 1 or 2 crappy seasons. Now the same people that criticized those programs, are doing the same thing at UGA.



Maybe UGA should spread the out of Conf cupcakes out instead of playing them all in 1 year.

2008 out of Conf opponents:

Ga Southern
Central Michigan
Arizona St
Ga Tech [SIZE="2[COLOR="Red"]"](a team you never complained about playing when they sucked)[/COLOR][/SIZE]


And who is Tupperville?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Stafford was not a Donnan recruit. Moreno was not a Donnan recruit. There are many players in the NFL right now from UGA that were recruited by Richt. The reason he did well "with Donnan's recruits" is because Tennessee went through a rough patch coming off Peyton and Jamal Lewis and Florida went through the Ron Zook era. Georgia Tech was in the dumps and Lou Holtz was trying to put Skip in at QB for a fake punt on 2nd down.
> 
> UGA will always recruit well. The problem is that UGA is in a conference where you better be perfect or you or going to get your butt handed to you. Every game is tough. Look at Bama and Florida's out-of-conference games this season. Look at UGA's. Georgia played top-ten Ok State for the opener, on the road. And UGA gets to finish against top-10 Georgia Tech. UGA had 1 cupcake this season, Tenn Tech. If UGA had two other cupcake teams to play out-of-conference, UGA would have 2 more wins on the season. And UGA would once again have an 8 win season, in the SEC. Right now, no other program except Georgia has had 9 consecutive 8 win seasons... noone... not Florida, not Bama, not Auburn, not Texas, not Oklahoma.. and until this year, UGA had that title. HAd UGA scheduled more cupcakes out of conference, UGA would still hold that title.
> 
> ...



great points.  cmr has had an average finish ranked 10th (ap poll), since coming to athens.  this included a ranking of 22, in his first season.  he has had 5 top 10 rankings, with 2 of those being a #2 and #3 finish.  not sure if any of you whiners saw the stat last night, that showed what we lost in stafford, moreno and mo mass, but it was pretty staggering.  stafford threw 25 td's and had one rushing td.  moreno rushed for 1,400 yds and had 16 td's on the ground and caught 2 more.  mo mass had 920 yds receiving and 8 td's.  

i understand we have 2 more games, but at this point, joe cox has thrown for 2,350 yds, with 4 more int's then stafford had all of last year.  our top 3 backs, to this point, have rushed for 1,219 yds combined and account for 8 td's.  our 2nd leading wr has accounted for 377 yds and 1 td.

we lost a lot with the exit of the 3 i mentioned, but we have some young guys that are starting to look great.  the light has turned on for wooten, charles and king and i am liking what troupe is doing when he is in there.  still waiting to see how good brown will be, but i continue to hear good things about his practice.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> Maybe UGA should spread the out of Conf cupcakes out instead of playing them all in 1 year.
> 
> 2008 out of Conf opponents:
> 
> ...



didn't they say last night that uga had the 3rd toughest schedule?


----------



## kevina (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> didn't they say last night that uga had the 3rd toughest schedule?



Of course its tough when you are playing like that


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> Of course its tough when you are playing like that



good point.  maybe we should see if utc, north texas or florida international have an open date next season.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Stafford was not a Donnan recruit. Moreno was not a Donnan recruit. There are many players in the NFL right now from UGA that were recruited by Richt. The reason he did well "with Donnan's recruits" is because Tennessee went through a rough patch coming off Peyton and Jamal Lewis and Florida went through the Ron Zook era. Georgia Tech was in the dumps and Lou Holtz was trying to put Skip in at QB for a fake punt on 2nd down.
> 
> UGA will always recruit well. The problem is that UGA is in a conference where you better be perfect or you or going to get your butt handed to you. Every game is tough. Look at Bama and Florida's out-of-conference games this season. Look at UGA's. Georgia played top-ten Ok State for the opener, on the road. And UGA gets to finish against top-10 Georgia Tech. UGA had 1 cupcake this season, Tenn Tech. If UGA had two other cupcake teams to play out-of-conference, UGA would have 2 more wins on the season. And UGA would once again have an 8 win season, in the SEC. Right now, no other program except Georgia has had 9 consecutive 8 win seasons... noone... not Florida, not Bama, not Auburn, not Texas, not Oklahoma.. and until this year, UGA had that title. HAd UGA scheduled more cupcakes out of conference, UGA would still hold that title.
> 
> ...



I believe a coach needs 3 to 4 years to get " his people in place". Just like Rich Rodriguez needs more than 2 years at Michigan. I also believe CMR was using Donnans recruits for his first 3 or 4. Of which, CMR has 3 of his best years including his best season. Thats all I'm saying about Donnan.

Georgia has and will continue to recruit well. That only makes the disappointment even worse. You can count all kinds of DAWGS in the NFL that were recruited and played for the last 3 UGA coaches. I didn't know CMR had the market cornered on NFL players

Some people are happy with 10 win seasons and NO National Championships. They have said as much. If so CMR is your man. He's had 9 seasons, you can give him 9 more and there will still be no NC, IMO.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> Maybe UGA should spread the out of Conf cupcakes out instead of playing them all in 1 year.
> 
> 2008 out of Conf opponents:
> 
> ...



Arizona St and GA Tech were ranked, and Central Mich had just won their conference championship with most of their starters returning, and their QB had more yards than anyone else in the NCAA at the time. Quite a step above Furman, Citadel, Charleston Southern, Florida A&M, et cetera.


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 22, 2009)

Firescooby said:


> SERIOUSLY???
> 
> Look at the records that Goff and Donnan had and compare that to Richt. This year has sucked, but it can't be great every year.
> 
> If you're a fan...be a fan. NOT a fair weather fan!!! You can call it like you see it, but calling for the coach to resign when we're gonna have a .500 season for the first time...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!!!!!



Sounds good but as long as we keep Wille's SORRY EDITED then we want ever get back to where we were.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> great points.  cmr has had an average finish ranked 10th (ap poll), since coming to athens.  this included a ranking of 22, in his first season.  he has had 5 top 10 rankings, with 2 of those being a #2 and #3 finish.  not sure if any of you whiners saw the stat last night, that showed what we lost in stafford, moreno and mo mass, but it was pretty staggering.  stafford threw 25 td's and had one rushing td.  moreno rushed for 1,400 yds and had 16 td's on the ground and caught 2 more.  mo mass had 920 yds receiving and 8 td's.
> 
> i understand we have 2 more games, but at this point, joe cox has thrown for 2,350 yds, with 4 more int's then stafford had all of last year.  our top 3 backs, to this point, have rushed for 1,219 yds combined and account for 8 td's.  our 2nd leading wr has accounted for 377 yds and 1 td.
> 
> we lost a lot with the exit of the 3 i mentioned, but we have some young guys that are starting to look great.  the light has turned on for wooten, charles and king and i am liking what troupe is doing when he is in there.  still waiting to see how good brown will be, but i continue to hear good things about his practice.



UGA has all the talent in the world. So does Florida and LSU. But they have something else, Oh Yeah, a recent NC or 2.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

rshunter said:


> I believe a coach needs 3 to 4 years to get " his people in place". Just like Rich Rodriguez needs more than 2 years at Michigan. I also believe CMR was using Donnans recruits for his first 3 or 4. Of which, CMR has 3 of his best years including his best season. Thats all I'm saying about Donnan.
> 
> .



so i guess you would say that what gt is doing this year isn't a reflection on coach johnson, but more a reflection on the kids that chan gailey recruited?


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 22, 2009)

UGA and Florida were tied for the "winningest" record in the SEC for the decade, until this year of course. Ironically, that tie was broken at the UGA-Florida game this year, coincidentally. Florida will take that honor. But for UGA to be right there with them, up to 2009, that means something, if not much, something nonetheless.

Noone is defending the crappy season this year, but you've got to look at a guy's track record before you fire him. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 22, 2009)

UGA needs to do what Florida and Bama do. Schedule the weakest possible divII teams that will play you. The Strength of Schedule debate several years ago had the AD trying to schedule better out-of-conf teams that we are playing now. Like I said before, if we had cupcakes, noone would be trying to fire Richt right now.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

rshunter said:


> UGA has all the talent in the world. So does Florida and LSU. But they have something else, Oh Yeah, A recent NC or 2.



if all schools were measured on how many recent nc's they had, there wouldn't be a whole bunch of coaches around.  a lot of luck goes into playing for the nc.  some of which is where you start out at the beginning of the season.  a bounce here or there can mean a lot.  in 2002, we were 1 int returned for a td, from playing in the nc game.  like i said, luck plays a role in winning a nc.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

redlevel said:


> How does it happen that some of the geniuses posting here are not coaching at the major college level?   Football is the only sport I have ever seen where almost every fan in the stands or watching on television is smarter than and knows more than the coaches on the sidelines.
> 
> Hopefully, when it is time for UGA to choose a new coaching staff, the school powers will not overlook the vast pool of coaching talent available here at Woody's.



Hopefully


----------



## rshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> so i guess you would say that what gt is doing this year isn't a reflection on coach johnson, but more a reflection on the kids that chan gailey recruited?




No, I would not say that.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> if all schools were measured on how many recent nc's they had, there wouldn't be a whole bunch of coaches around.  a lot of luck goes into playing for the nc.  some of which is where you start out at the beginning of the season.  a bounce here or there can mean a lot.  in 2002, we were 1 int returned for a td, from playing in the nc game.  like i said, luck plays a role in winning a nc.



Sure luck has alot to do with it. But you make your own luck. You work harder,play harder, fight harder. I dont see that on the field. 

You can use any justification you want, to keep CMR. I want National Championships. Do you really believe CMR will bring them. If so how? with his fierce determination and great emotional leadership. Not gonna happen. Again just MO.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> if all schools were measured on how many recent nc's they had, there wouldn't be a whole bunch of coaches around.  a lot of luck goes into playing for the nc.  some of which is where you start out at the beginning of the season.  a bounce here or there can mean a lot.  in 2002, we were 1 int returned for a td, from playing in the nc game.  like i said, luck plays a role in winning a nc.



I can't believe anyone would post something like this? Luck? How bout hard work and determination and execution? How about discipline and initiating effective play schemes? When your down to using "luck" to justify keeping CMR as the head coach your pretty desperate.

This is a lost cause trying to convince some of the people on here that Richt needs to go. Usually it's all about "real fans" or "fair weather fans" is about as good as argument as yuo'll get out of them. Now we got "luck"?

These folks are happy and content with "winning" seasons, finishing 2nd or 3rd in the sec east, and beating Florida once every 6 or 7 years if we are lucky. A mediocre team must fit right in with their mediocre existences. CMR has peaked, he had the players and schedule in place one (maybe even 2) years to compete for the NC and he blew it with the same old problems he is facing this year but without NC caliber athletes on the field. It doesn't matter what is posted on here, the alumni with the deep pockets are quite positive about what level they wish for the program to achieve and it will be their influence that sends CMR and dumb and dumber packing.

You don't reckon they got those deep pockets by settling for second best or sitting around waiting for some "luck" do you?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 22, 2009)

If some folks are unhappy with CMR and wishing to boycott the program until he is gone, it really makes me wonder what they were doing for the 15 years before he rolled into town


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 22, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> well they didn't have woody's to discuss their displeasure...


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 22, 2009)

We have the same problem up in Michigan guys...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I can't believe anyone would post something like this? Luck? How bout hard work and determination and execution? How about discipline and initiating effective play schemes? When your down to using "luck" to justify keeping CMR as the head coach your pretty desperate.
> 
> This is a lost cause trying to convince some of the people on here that Richt needs to go. Usually it's all about "real fans" or "fair weather fans" is about as good as argument as yuo'll get out of them. Now we got "luck"?
> 
> ...



who said anything about luck to justify keeping richt ?  all i said was that often times, a great deal of luck is involved with winning a nc.  certainly hard work has a lot to do with it, but luck also plays a factor.  i'd love to own one of those crystal balls like you must have.  sure would be nice to know that a new coach would give us a national championship in the next 5 years and not turn this program in the other direction, like it was with donnan and goff.  i think you need to go ahead and tell the ad who we should hire, because you abviously have it figured out.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Let me ask these questions. Is Southern Cal not struggling this year? Is Oklahoma not struggling this year? We are not having one of the greatest year so far, but it sounds like to me people expect us to to win 11 or more games every year. It's not going to happen. Just ask Florida State after they dominated the ACC for so many years. The SEC is the toughest conference in college football. If we didn't have that bad call against LSU and everyone was healthy for Oklahoma St. game people would not be ready to get rid of Coach Richt and his coaches. Give this coach and his staff time to reload and continue the great job that they have done. Another question, how long did it take Coach Dooley to win a national championship? I am behind this team and the coaches. Yes I want to beat Florida every year but we have to be patient and trust in our coach. 
Just my opinion and how I feel. GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 22, 2009)

Like Billy Bennett missing 3 field goals in a game they lost by 2 points! To LSU! Who went on to win the NC!!! 

Luck does has something to do with it, _especially_ when you lose.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 22, 2009)

"Coach Richt if you have any honor you will resign at the end of the season.. "

The price of honor comes a lot higher than the price of a new tree stand. 

Low cost fans will have to wait awhile.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> who said anything about luck to justify keeping richt ?  all i said was that often times, a great deal of luck is involved with winning a nc.  certainly hard work has a lot to do with it, but luck also plays a factor.  i'd love to own one of those crystal balls like you must have.  sure would be nice to know that a new coach would give us a national championship in the next 5 years and not turn this program in the other direction, like it was with donnan and goff.  i think you need to go ahead and tell the ad who we should hire, because you abviously have it figured out.



I hope the AD has my phone number cause I got a whole list of "who we should hire". Anyone of which will at least instill some discipline and honor back into the program. Also I can come up with some coachs who have enough sense to actively scheme and configure game plans to make the team at least appear competitive. Maybe we could use a coach that can teach the kids some fundamental skills like tackling and blocking? Wouldn't it be nice to have a coach with the skill to develope and timely insert a sound QB soon after losing a 1st rounder to the NFL? I would enjoy the fact that when I watch the Dogs play Kentucky, LSU, UF, etc. that we at least are doing everything we can to win the game. I would like to see us compete for a NC each and every year, and win the sec east by a landslide. CMR does not posess the ability to do any of these.

His best is as I stated earlier, 2nd or 3rd in the sec, beating UF once every 6 or 7 years, etc. etc. Of course that is great for you and your other CMR fan club members. Sorry if I disagree with you but I have loftier goals for the Buudogs and have never been content with being in the middle of the pack. Mediocracy is not acceptable, especially with the level of recruits available to UGA each year and with the kind of salary package CMR is receiving.

If you weren't trying to justify CMR's shotcomings and the sorry performances exhibited by the team in the last few years, then what were you trying to relate? Luck plays a role? Luck can have an effect on an outcome of a game? Okay, but I had rather rely on good coaching and superb athletic ability along with a solid game plan, then throw in some discipline and integrity. I am pretty sure that would pay off in dividends versus your "CMR and some luck" approach?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I hope the AD has my phone number cause I got a whole list of "who we should hire". Anyone of which will at least instill some discipline and honor back into the program. Also I can come up with some coachs who have enough sense to actively scheme and configure game plans to make the team at least appear competitive. Maybe we could use a coach that can teach the kids some fundamental skills like tackling and blocking? Wouldn't it be nice to have a coach with the skill to develope and timely insert a sound QB soon after losing a 1st rounder to the NFL? I would enjoy the fact that when I watch the Dogs play Kentucky, LSU, UF, etc. that we at least are doing everything we can to win the game. I would like to see us compete for a NC each and every year, and win the sec east by a landslide. CMR does not posess the ability to do any of these.
> 
> His best is as I stated earlier, 2nd or 3rd in the sec, beating UF once every 6 or 7 years, etc. etc. Of course that is great for you and your other CMR fan club members. Sorry if I disagree with you but I have loftier goals for the Buudogs and have never been content with being in the middle of the pack. Mediocracy is not acceptable, especially with the level of recruits available to UGA each year and with the kind of salary package CMR is receiving.



the discipline and honor you speak of, do you want the kind we had under goff, or donnan?   i love how you think that we will, at best (your words), be 2nd or 3rd in the sec.  now that's funny, because winning the sec championship makes you best in the sec.     as for having lofty goals, we all do.  but even good teams and good programs, will have a lean year or two.  oklahoma is struggling, southern cal is struggling.  down years happen and they happen to most every team at some point.  so enough of your ,  get over it.  cmr isn't going anywhere.  if you don't like it, maybe you could become a gt convert.

since the ad probably doesn't want to hear from a sobbing, disgruntled fan right now, why don't you post up your golden list of "who uga should hire".


----------



## rshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> the discipline and honor you speak of, do you want the kind we had under goff, or donnan?   i love how you think that we will, at best (your words), be 2nd or 3rd in the sec.  now that's funny, because winning the sec championship makes you best in the sec.     as for having lofty goals, we all do.  but even good teams and good programs, will have a lean year or two.  oklahoma is struggling, southern cal is struggling.  down years happen and they happen to most every team at some point.  so enough of your ,  get over it.  cmr isn't going anywhere.  if you don't like it, maybe you could become a gt convert.
> 
> since the ad probably doesn't want to hear from a sobbing, disgruntled fan right now, why don't you post up your golden list of "who uga should hire".



First of all, I have heard no one calling for the return of Goff or Donnan, That seems to be the only thing you can say. Goff and Donnan, Goff and Donnan, I think I can find common ground for everyone and say, NOBODY wants Goff or Donnan. . Good grief. I'm sorry I didn't no that CMR was without fault when it comes to football. Questioning his ability must only be considered blasphemy in this forum.  Dissenters must be drawn and quartered.

Has CMR made big improvements with the program in 9 seasons, Without a doubt. To question his honor is not the appropriate verbage to use in the OP. I have said it numerous times including earlier in this thread. CMR is a good man, I believe.

The simple question is do you believe CMR is the best coach in the country? The best we can do? Will he bring 1 or multiple National Championships to Athens? I believe not. I still haven't heard anybody say Yes to that question in this debate.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

rshunter said:


> The simple question is do you believe CMR is the best coach in the country? The best we can do? Will he bring 1 or multiple National Championships to Athens? I believe not. I still haven't heard anybody say Yes to that question in this debate.



i do NOT think cmr is the best in the country, but i do think he can bring a nc to athens.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey fellow Georgia fans! Both Bama and the Openly Gaytors are about to have TWO straight undefeated regular seasons! You think we'll ever get there? I don't.Richt's choir boy image AIN'T working anymore. I am convinced that your head coach HAS to be possessed with winning at all costs within the rules and I don't think Richt is willing to go that far so...............CLEAN HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Nov 22, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey fellow Georgia fans! Both Bama and the Openly Gaytors are about to have TWO straight undefeated regular seasons! You think we'll ever get there? I don't.Richt's choir boy image AIN'T working anymore. I am convinced that your head coach HAS to be possessed with winning at all costs within the rules and I don't think Richt is willing to go that far so...............CLEAN HOUSE!!!!!!!


 
I agree with your post for the most part but um.....FL was not undefeated last year in the regular season.......

I'm just sayin'


----------



## ACguy (Nov 22, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i do NOT think cmr is the best in the country, but i do think he can bring a nc to athens.



So is CMR the even one of the best coaches in the SEC ? Where would you rank him in the SEC ? I don't understand how people can believe they will win a NC when at best they have the 3rd  coach in there own conference.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 22, 2009)

ACguy said:


> So is CMR the even one of the best coaches in the SEC ? Where would you rank him in the SEC ? I don't understand how people can believe they will win a NC when at best they have the 3rd  coach in there own conference.



One of those coaches won't be in the SEC much longer....


----------



## proside (Nov 23, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA needs to do what Florida and Bama do. Schedule the weakest possible divII teams that will play you. The Strength of Schedule debate several years ago had the AD trying to schedule better out-of-conf teams that we are playing now. Like I said before, if we had cupcakes, noone would be trying to fire Richt right now.



You lost to UT and Kentucky

We beat them both

We also beat you AGAIN

I consider you and the other 2 teams cupcakes!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 23, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Good Lord. OK. For all of you geniuses that want to fire Richt. First of all, I'd suggest that you write a letter to the AD and tell them how much money you contribute to the athletic department and that you'll be withholding your future contributions. I'm sure Damon will be in awe of it and make the changes immediately. Second of all, what I hear is fire CMR w/o any thoughts on who UGA should hire to replace a coach that is 85-23, had won the east 4 times and the SEC twice (anyone remember the 20 year stretch that we went without sniffing the SEC befire he arrived and won it in his second season???) Don't get me wrong, there is a coaching issue in Athens and I'd expect at least one or two assistants to be shown the door at season end but CMR is a DGD who has done more for UGA football that ANY COACH HAS EVER DONE AT UGA IN A 8 YEAR SPAN and he deserves the respect and the right to correct the path and he will be given that opportunity.



Probably the most rational statement made by any dog fan this week.

In Columbia they have been talking all season about the "new carolina", but I think UGA should take the banner....

"UGA, the new carolina"....

Sorry just couldn't resist and yes I know we are next to last in the divsion this year...


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 23, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA needs to do what Florida and Bama do. Schedule the weakest possible divII teams that will play you. The Strength of Schedule debate several years ago had the AD trying to schedule better out-of-conf teams that we are playing now. Like I said before, if we had cupcakes, noone would be trying to fire Richt right now.


NOW THATS FUNNY RIGHT THERE AND TRUE!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 23, 2009)

It's been a downhill slide in the 2008 "Blackout" with Bama...  

We hope you keep Richt, he's a great coach 

R T R


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 23, 2009)

My bad Blue Iron, Ol Miss beat the gators last year. If CMR doesn't fire CWM, Fabris and Van Halanger or SEVERELY curtail the responsibilities of the last two,there is gonna ALOT less money in the operating budget for next year and times the way they are, the school ain't gonna risk that.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2009)

CMR aint going anywhere and im glad. Hes the best thing to happen for UGA in a long time. Last couple years have been hard to swallow I agree. As far as I can see CMR has what it takes to win a NC at UGA. I just cant beleive that fans are so quick to throw him out of Athens. But I guess its not so much about football but about the way people have become in this day and age. Loyalty to self. A me society. Yes hes has some tough decisions to make after the season. Yes he will make them. 
   CMR is DGD and what hes done for UGA is enough for me to give him a little more time to right the ship! Maybe he might have a little luck fall his way too! But thats just me your intitled to think how you want!! Go Dawgs!! and Go CMR!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

ACguy said:


> So is CMR the even one of the best coaches in the SEC ? Where would you rank him in the SEC ? I don't understand how people can believe they will win a NC when at best they have the 3rd  coach in there own conference.



when the margin between the top coaches is so close, i don't see it as that big of a deal.  of the top coaches in our conference, 3 of them have won a nc.  and of those 3, uf has had our number is a major way (as they have regardless of who was coaching them), against saban at alabama, we are 1-1 and against miles at lsu, we are 2-1.  so looking at our head to head record against them, i don't see your comment as cause for concern.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 23, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> when the margin between the top coaches is so close, i don't see it as that big of a deal.  of the top coaches in our conference, 3 of them have won a nc.  and of those 3, uf has had our number is a major way (as they have regardless of who was coaching them), against saban at alabama, we are 1-1 and against miles at lsu, we are 2-1.  so looking at our head to head record against them, i don't see your comment as cause for concern.




Spurrier makes 4


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> CMR aint going anywhere and im glad. Hes the best thing to happen for UGA in a long time. Last couple years have been hard to swallow I agree. As far as I can see CMR has what it takes to win a NC at UGA. I just cant beleive that fans are so quick to throw him out of Athens. But I guess its not so much about football but about the way people have become in this day and age. Loyalty to self. A me society. Yes hes has some tough decisions to make after the season. Yes he will make them.
> CMR is DGD and what hes done for UGA is enough for me to give him a little more time to right the ship! Maybe he might have a little luck fall his way too! But thats just me your intitled to think how you want!! Go Dawgs!! and Go CMR!!



great post.  loyalty is something that has been lost in all of this.  we are quick to want to throw a great coach under the bus, because OUR expectations are not met.  thankfully, the people making the decision are smarter then the casual fan, who would just assume to make a change, just to have new blood.  there are no guarantee's in college football and getting rid of a proven coach, such as cmr, just to make a change, is foolish and nothing more then a knee jerk reaction.  

so to those of you who are so ready to see cmr go, would you still be happy if 2 years from now, we had a losing record?  since we have no clue how a new coach would do (except of course for cowman, who is sitting somewhere with his crystal ball), it seems like a dumb idea to throw cmr out the door, over 1 bad season.  

some of us feel that the grass is always greener.  i would rather struggle through one bad season and let a proven winner get things back on track, then pray that some new coach would come on board and be able to get the program back to where it was.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> Spurrier makes 4



well, seeing how we are 4-1 against spurrier, since he has been at sc (where he hasn't won a nc), your post makes no sense.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 23, 2009)

lonesome dove said:


> I'm not really even a bulldog fan, but if the "leader" of your team is a 4 year backup and your coaches are calling an up the middle running play on 3rd and 10, you got problems!



A four year back-up to the #1 draft pick in then entire NFL.

A four year back-up who NEVER LOST A SINGLE GAME IN HIGHSCHOOL!

No, he's no Stafford.  No, he's not even really that great for the SEC.  But we don't have anybody ready behind him right now and it would be stupid to burn a redshirt NOW.  Suck it up you bunch of sissies.  This year is gonna be tough.  Willie needs to go.  But it's one season.  They will not lose six games next year and everybody knows that. 

Richt is a top tier coach.  If I had the inclination, I'd go back and search all the posts from all the whiners about 5 years ago and SHOW YOU how slobberingly in LOVE with CMR you were just a few short years ago. 

Get over yourselves.  This program is not destroyed.  It's rebuilding, reloading and getting ready for another good season.  

ok, I'm done with my rant now.  Carry on.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 23, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> CMR aint going anywhere and im glad. Hes the best thing to happen for UGA in a long time. Last couple years have been hard to swallow I agree. As far as I can see CMR has what it takes to win a NC at UGA. I just cant beleive that fans are so quick to throw him out of Athens. But I guess its not so much about football but about the way people have become in this day and age. Loyalty to self. A me society. Yes hes has some tough decisions to make after the season. Yes he will make them.
> CMR is DGD and what hes done for UGA is enough for me to give him a little more time to right the ship! Maybe he might have a little luck fall his way too! But thats just me your intitled to think how you want!! Go Dawgs!! and Go CMR!!


----------



## alphachief (Nov 23, 2009)

Good gosh...it aint like you boys have been a dominant team since the HW years.  He's the best coach you've had since Vince left.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 23, 2009)

alphachief said:


> Good gosh...it aint like you boys have been a dominant team since the HW years.  He's the best coach you've had since Vince left.



Bingo.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm still up in the air on whether this can/should be placed onto CMR's shoulders.  He did, after all, make the decision to stick with the worst 5th year senior QB that I've ever personally witnessed (dawg or not) after the Florida game.  He did, after all, make the decision last year to keep CWM, CMB, and CJF on the staff.  He did, after all, make the decision to keep placing unproven players onto special teams and to keep using the directional kickoffs.  What he didn't do was actually make the idiotic plays that have been made nor commit the idiotic penalties that have been committed.  I can only hope that he is and will continue to try to rectify his strategy going forward.

However, I will say this with 100% confidence..For everyone that keeps throwing around Donnan and Goff's names and asking if we would like to go back to them (which the obvious answer would be no), CMR and his bulldogs haven't even been on those coaches level the past couple of years.  CMR has been outcoached by Rick Brooks twice and Bobby Johnson once while losing to the same teams (UF and UT) that got those coaches in hot water.  If you can't understand why some people would be upset with this, then you have your blinders on, plain and simple.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2009)

I knew this would set off a fire storm as soon as I read the title.  I'm not going to bore anybody with anything about Martinez.  There nothing left to say.  I'm not wild about Bobo but that's kind of beside the point.

I'm a bit torn here.  I in no way think CMR should be fired.  But I'm not blind either and I don't think he should just be bullet proof.

We haven't played a complete football game where we were firing on all cyllinders since January 2008.  We are 1-3 against Tennessee since 2006.  We are 2-2 against KENTUCKY in that same period.  A good chunk of our wins against SEC opponents in that same period has come against Vandy.

My biggest problem is that the same old issues continue to plague us despite lip service about making a concerted effort to improve in those areas.  Since 2006 we have suffered the same old buggaboos.  Horrible kickoff coverage, unbelieveably undisciplined play frought with personal fouls, late hits etc.  We are absolutely horrendous in terms of tournover margin.  We turn the ball over A LOT and we get very few take aways.  These same issues continue to haunt us and they never seem to get any better.  I will credit us with partially solving the lack of pass rush issue.  But we were told that our inability to generate take aways was a biproduct of a poor pass rush.  That hasn't been substatiated as an improved pass rush hasn't generated many take aways.

The overarching theme is, we aren't getting any better in these areas of deficiency and that falls on the shoulders of the coaches, but most of all on the shoulders of Mark Richt.  He oversees the entire program so when the same old problems persist, I don't think it's unfair to criticize him for not addressing them properly.  That's not even in the same zip code as calling for his firing.

Joe Cox raises similar questions.  I concede to the great and omnipitent ACGuy that I was wrong about Cox and he right indeed, but why is Cox making the exact same mistakes with nearly an entire season under his belt.  He doesn't seem to have gotten any better.  Is he not being coached?  Cox made two God awful decisions in the Kentucky game that were as dumb as anything that he did against S.C. or Arkansas.  Why?  Again, if CMR is going to be credited for his ability to develop and recognize good qb play, he has to take some criticism when his starter doesn't improve at all over the course of a season.  Again, I don't think that's unfair.  It's nowhere near calling for his firing.

As is the case with most things, the truth is somewhere in the middle.  No we shouldn't be calling for CMR's head at this point but it's just as unrealistic to ignore these issues.  Being reactionary to this bad season is a bad idea.  But it's just as bad to ignore facts and be stubbornly and blindly loyal.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I knew this would set off a fire storm as soon as I read the title.  I'm not going to bore anybody with anything about Martinez.  There nothing left to say.  I'm not wild about Bobo but that's kind of beside the point.
> 
> I'm a bit torn here.  I in no way think CMR should be fired.  But I'm not blind either and I don't think he should just be bullet proof.
> 
> ...



Dang, SouthGaDawg that brought a little tear to my eye. That is one of the best post to date on this subject and really sums it all up as far as alot of my feelings. I hope it don't scare you to death, cause it kinda made some chill bumps on me, but we think the same towards the shortcomings of CMR. I am just a little more extreme in the fact that I can't for the life of me see any benefit to keeping him in hopes that he improves. He hasn't improved on anything since he got here.

That is an impressive evaluation you made and I apologize for ever questioning your level of knowledge concerning the fundamentals of college football. Very few on here have seriously taken a critical look at the program beyond the fact that Richt has had a winning record (cept for genius up there who can only say "he's better than Donnan and Goff" over and over!) you are truly looking at the heart of the matter. If you still do not witness any significant improvement next year would you then be willing to concede it is time for CMR to hit the road?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Dang, SouthGaDawg that brought a little tear to my eye. That is one of the best post to date on this subject and really sums it all up as far as alot of my feelings. I hope it don't scare you to death, cause it kinda made some chill bumps on me, but we think the same towards the shortcomings of CMR. I am just a little more extreme in the fact that I can't for the life of me see any benefit to keeping him in hopes that he improves. He hasn't improved on anything since he got here.
> 
> That is an impressive evaluation you made and I apologize for ever questioning your level of knowledge concerning the fundamentals of college football. Very few on here have seriously taken a critical look at the program beyond the fact that Richt has had a winning record (cept for genius up there who can only say "he's better than Donnan and Goff" over and over!) you are truly looking at the heart of the matter. If you still do not witness any significant improvement next year would you then be willing to concede it is time for CMR to hit the road?



I'm just an average guy with fair football knowledge.  But I try to be honest with myself whether I'm talking football or anything else.  The one person you can't afford to lie to is yourself.  Just calling it as I see.

To answer your question, yes.


----------



## Rem 742 (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree AC Guy. Dawg fundamentals were pathetic. After having checked out Georgia's record throughout it's history, I must say that I think Richt should stay. Between 1982 and 2002 Georgia never won the SEC. Richt has won it twice. I say, hang with him awhile longer.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 23, 2009)

It's not that CMR can't coach. It's his loyalty to WM that has gotten so many people fired up but lets look at it. 
WM took over in what? 2005? We won the SEC that season. Even though we let WV get up on us by 4 TD's he couldn't fire WM after winning the SEC and nobody was calling for his head at that point anyway. In 2006, I don't remember much about the D at all. I remember Joe T and Stafford trying to play QB and of course the last minute win over the Tampa bound Jackets.  In 07, yep, the defense got lit up by UT but other than that the D played great, especially down the stretch, and UGA finished #2 in the country and was one of the most feared defenses in the SEC. We sacked Tebow about 43 times and he even said it was the fastest defense he'd seen to date. So, couldn't fire him after 07. 08 was pretty bad as far as the defense went. No doubt about it. But how can any logical person expect CMR to fire WM 12 months after putting together a great defense and a #2 ranking. He had to be given another shot even though his seat was warming up. Now on to 09. The D has been bad again for it's second year in a row. Only now, at the end of 09 is there a reasonable opportunity to fire WM. So everyone needs to take a deep breath and allow the man (CMR) to do his job. If he chooses to not fix the problems within the staff then he brings it on himself and he might not be given the opportunity to right the ship in 2010. He has earned the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> It's not that CMR can't coach. It's his loyalty to WM that has gotten so many people fired up but lets look at it.
> WM took over in what? 2005? We won the SEC that season. Even though we let WV get up on us by 4 TD's he couldn't fire WM after winning the SEC and nobody was calling for his head at that point anyway. In 2006, I don't remember much about the D at all. I remember Joe T and Stafford trying to play QB and of course the last minute win over the Tampa bound Jackets.  In 07, yep, the defense got lit up by UT but other than that the D played great, especially down the stretch, and UGA finished #2 in the country and was one of the most feared defenses in the SEC. We sacked Tebow about 43 times and he even said it was the fastest defense he'd seen to date. So, couldn't fire him after 07. 08 was pretty bad as far as the defense went. No doubt about it. But how can any logical person expect CMR to fire WM 12 months after putting together a great defense and a #2 ranking. He had to be given another shot even though his seat was warming up. Now on to 09. The D has been bad again for it's second year in a row. Only now, at the end of 09 is there a reasonable opportunity to fire WM. So everyone needs to take a deep breath and allow the man (CMR) to do his job. If he chooses to not fix the problems within the staff then he brings it on himself and he might not be given the opportunity to right the ship in 2010. He has earned the benefit of the doubt.



let's wait for cowman to chime in.  i'm sure he will throw some of his "wisdom" our way and tell us how all those on his wish list (for a new coach) would give us a nc in 2010.  followed up with another in 2011 and have us, at the very least, in the nc game in 2012, with an 89% chance of winning that game too. 

oh yeah, good post greene dawg.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 23, 2009)

Greene_dawg, I partially agree with your post in that it would have been hard for CMR to fire Martinez after last year. However, why does CMR just get to slide on the defensive side of the ball?  He is, after all, the HEAD coach..shouldn't he know something about defense and it's workings and therefore see the ineptitude that has been Willie D over the last 2 years and fix it?  Also, if he actually doesn't know anything about defense and has focused his efforts on the offensive side of the ball, then why hasn't the O looked any better over the past 2 years?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2009)

Good post Greene.  I agree with most of that.  The only thing I would qualify it with is the fact that Martinez is only part of the problem.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good post Greene.  I agree with most of that.  The only thing I would qualify it with is the fact that Martinez is only part of the problem.



Oh, I agree. I used him as an example because he's the most obvious.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2009)

alphachief said:


> Good gosh...it aint like you boys have been a dominant team since the HW years.  He's the best coach you've had since Vince left.



No, he's better than Vince in a LOT of ways.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 23, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> No, he's better than Vince in a LOT of ways.



Really? I sure would like to hear how you came up with that conclusion....


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Really? I sure would like to hear how you came up with that conclusion....



From sitting in the stadium and watching Vince be the least innovative coach ever.  He was a three yards and a cloud of dust man.  Had several great quarterbacks, but he failed to read anything on the uses of the forward pass in college football.  He was good at two things, beating Florida and keeping Erk Russell on his staff.


----------



## proside (Nov 24, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> well, seeing how we are 4-1 against spurrier, since he has been at sc (where he hasn't won a nc), your post makes no sense.



Lane Kiffindale is 1-0 against UGA

So does that make him a great coach?op2:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> From sitting in the stadium and watching Vince be the least innovative coach ever. He was a three yards and a cloud of dust man. Had several great quarterbacks, but he failed to read anything on the uses of the forward pass in college football. He was good at two things, beating Florida and keeping Erk Russell on his staff.


 
If Herschel Walker hadn't come along, Vince Dooley would have been just another name on a page.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

proside said:


> Lane Kiffindale is 1-0 against UGA
> 
> So does that make him a great coach?op2:



that's 1 game.  sarkisian is 1-0 against pete carrol, but i wouldn't say that makes him a great coach.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If Herschel Walker hadn't come along, Vince Dooley would have been just another name on a page.



Herschel definitely pushed him over the top for the championship.  Of course, Vince would say, if bullfrogs had wings, the would not bump their butts.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If Herschel Walker hadn't come along, Vince Dooley would have been just another name on a page.



Very true


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 24, 2009)

Richt ranks 4th in winning percentage among active coaches! He is Young!

You are on crack if you think Richt needs to go! Richt is a great coach. You can not expect championships at UGA every year. They have to compete with the likes of UF, Alabama, and LSU for conference bragging.... 

Give me a break... Getting Richt to come to UGA was out kicking your coverage as is!

Richt being from Florida does help from a recruiting stand point, why get rid of that?

What did the guys before Richt do? Not what he has done, aside from a few years.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> Richt ranks 4th in winning percentage among active coaches! He is Young!
> 
> You are on crack if you think Richt needs to go! Richt is a great coach. You can not expect championships at UGA every year. They have to compete with the likes of UF, Alabama, and LSU for conference bragging....
> 
> ...



quit making sense.  we should win, or compete for a nc EVERY year.  down years are not allowed.  pete carroll and bob stoops should be fired too.  add about most every other coach in the land to the list of "should be fired" as well.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## cmk07c (Nov 24, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> quit making sense.  we should win, or compete for a nc EVERY year.  down years are not allowed.  pete carroll and bob stoops should be fired too.  add about most every other coach in the land to the list of "should be fired" as well.



So does that mean every coach that doesn't win a NC should be fired? Should TCU's coach or Bronco from Boise State be canned?

Yes making sense, does not make sense......


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> So does that mean every coach that doesn't win a NC should be fired? Should TCU's coach or Bronco from Boise State be canned?
> 
> Yes making sense, does not make sense......



my post above was heavy with sarcasm.  i was agreeing with you.


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 24, 2009)

I think people are just upset that Tech has taken the spot as the elite in GA and there only getting better...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> I think people are just upset that Tech has taken the spot as the elite in GA and there only getting better...



they did beat us last year and this year doesn't look too promising.  i feel good about our talent and with a new dc, we will be good to go.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> I think people are just upset that Tech has taken the spot as the elite in GA and there only getting better...



One good year for Tech and one bad year for UGA solidifies that?


----------



## olcowman (Nov 24, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> they did beat us last year and this year doesn't look too promising.  i feel good about our talent and with a new dc, we will be good to go.





That's it stick a fork in me... I give up. That pretty much sums it up for everyone. Gosh, if you had posted that bit of a wisdom sooner you would have saved a heap of trash talking and mud slinging. Get on the CMR choo-choo train. but if I was you I'd put my seatbelt on. I'll see all ya'll about mid-way thru next season on the "Who we going to get to replace Richt" thread. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

olcowman said:


> That's it stick a fork in me... I give up. That pretty much sums it up for everyone. Gosh, if you had posted that bit of a wisdom sooner you would have saved a heap of trash talking and mud slinging. Get on the CMR choo-choo train. but if I was you I'd put my seatbelt on. I'll see all ya'll about mid-way thru next season on the "Who we going to get to replace Richt" thread. Ya'll have fun!



You're not going anywhere.  You can't help yourself.


----------



## ACguy (Nov 24, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> Richt ranks 4th in winning percentage among active coaches! He is Young!
> 
> You are on crack if you think Richt needs to go! Richt is a great coach. You can not expect championships at UGA every year. They have to compete with the likes of UF, Alabama, and LSU for conference bragging....
> 
> ...



You are right, CMR is awsome . UGA should give him a new deal like Meyer and Saban got. Who are the 3 coaches that having better winning percentages?


----------



## ACguy (Nov 24, 2009)

olcowman said:


> That's it stick a fork in me... I give up. That pretty much sums it up for everyone. Gosh, if you had posted that bit of a wisdom sooner you would have saved a heap of trash talking and mud slinging. Get on the CMR choo-choo train. but if I was you I'd put my seatbelt on. I'll see all ya'll about mid-way thru next season on the "Who we going to get to replace Richt" thread. Ya'll have fun!



Alot of the guys that don't want CMR fired seem to be the same guys that did not want Cox benched and thought UGA was going to win the SEC championschip this year. Seems like they all want to fire the coordinator that has his side of the ball ranked 32nd in total defense even though the  offense is ranked 73rd  in total offense.  Look at the bright side.  CMR may run this program into the dirt soon and then you will get a new coach.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2009)

dear lord what a thread.......


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

nickel back said:


> dear lord what a thread.......that has been beat to death, brought back to life, then beat to death again



sorry you had a typo


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Alot of the guys that don't want CMR fired seem to be the same guys that did not want Cox benched and thought UGA was going to win the SEC championschip this year. Seems like they all want to fire the coordinator that has his side of the ball ranked 32nd in total defense even though the  offense is ranked 73rd  in total offense.  Look at the bright side.  CMR may run this program into the dirt soon and then you will get a new coach.



Why do you care? Just curious. If UGA is indeed in as much trouble as you have said all along, why would it bother you?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Why do you care? Just curious. If UGA is indeed in as much trouble as you have said all along, why would it bother you?



Because he has forgotten more football than you or I will ever know.  It frustrates him to have to consort with mere mortals.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

olcowman;4304101I'll see all ya'll about mid-way thru next season [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> bye.


----------



## proside (Nov 25, 2009)

*Lets sum it up*

UGA  players are  equal in talent to every other team in the nation


UGA according to the majority has 1 or 2 terrible assistant coach's who are according to the majority need to be fired because they cant coach these great players up!


CMR refuses to fire these sorry coach's that is costing UGA multiple NC's!

My Question is........

If CMR is refusing to fire these coach's who are causing UGA to lose with all this talent

Then...... is he not the problem?op2:


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

proside said:


> If CMR is refusing to fire these coach's who are causing UGA to lose with all this talent
> 
> Then...... is he not the problem?op2:



let's see what happens after this year.  if we do not have some changes made to the staff and next year we are in the same boat, then yes, cmr will be the problem and will be forced to do something, or he will have 100% of the blame on his shoulders.  

reading a quote from cmr this week, he stated that he had to do what was best for the program.  reading between the lines, it sounds like he knows that changes will have to be made THIS year and is prepared to do so.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Seems like they all want to fire the coordinator that has his side of the ball ranked 32nd in total defense even though the  offense is ranked 73rd  in total offense.



if you want to point to that, then we should be seeing a new oc at southern cal, as they are only scoring .05 more points then uga and are as loaded on the offensive side of the ball, as any team in the nation.  i think you are forgetting what uga had to replace in moreno, stafford and mo mass.


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 25, 2009)

I WOULD LOVE FOR RICHT TO GET FIRED AND THEN HIRED BY FSU!

So go ahead fire him......

Not gonna happen though!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 25, 2009)

Funny how this works. Seen Tennessee fans debate about Fulmer in his last years and records, Championships and stats against individual opponents always came up. Heck I even got blasted a lot coming to Fulmer's defense in the last several years on this site. 

But anyway want to give props to the Tennessee fan members here not jumping in these debate and bashing thread on UGA during these troubling times.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> I think people are just upset that Tech has taken the spot as the elite in GA and there only getting better...



2 winning years in a row and they are now in the elite spot ... only in their drunken stupors.


----------



## chadair (Nov 25, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> 2 winning years in a row and they are now in the elite spot ...



it would be more if CPJ has been there longer


----------



## ACguy (Nov 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Why do you care? Just curious. If UGA is indeed in as much trouble as you have said all along, why would it bother you?



It does not bother me. I like to see UGA struggle . It's great to see what all the homer UGA fans have to say.



rex upshaw said:


> if you want to point to that, then we should be seeing a new oc at southern cal, as they are only scoring .05 more points then uga and are as loaded on the offensive side of the ball, as any team in the nation.  i think you are forgetting what uga had to replace in moreno, stafford and mo mass.



I could be wrong but doesn't USC have a new OC and a freshmen QB ? I thought the OC from last year went to UW . Besides last year has Bobo even done a good job ?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 25, 2009)

ACguy said:


> It does not bother me. I like to see UGA struggle . It's great to see what all the homer UGA fans have to say.



Ok, just curious. That's what I figured, both for you and everyone else around here. You and them all seem awfully consumed with everything UGA. I figured you would be telling us not to change a thing, but I would have never imagined all our rivals would be telling us what they think we should do


----------



## ACguy (Nov 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ok, just curious. That's what I figured, both for you and everyone else around here. You and them all seem awfully consumed with everything UGA. I figured you would be telling us not to change a thing, but I would have never imagined all our rivals would be telling us what they think we should do



Not all of the rival fans think he should be fired. Seems like its about 50/50 just like UGA fans. In a few years we will all find out if CMR should have been fired after this year or not. I could see UGA going 4-4 in conference play again next year .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 25, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Not all of the rival fans think he should be fired. Seems like its about 50/50 just like UGA fans. In a few years we will all find out if CMR should have been fired after this year or not. I could see UGA going 4-4 in conference play again next year .



I hope you're wrong  And I think UGA would be CRAZY to fire him after this year


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

proside said:


> UGA  players are  equal in talent to every other team in the nation
> 
> 
> UGA according to the majority has 1 or 2 terrible assistant coach's who are according to the majority need to be fired because they cant coach these great players up!
> ...



I'm willing to give CMR the benefit of any doubts.  He;s earned it.  But if he refuses to make any changes and we are horrible next year, I might jump on that bus.

As for our players...sigh.  This is all I can say.  Some of yall think that the quality of players that we are recruiting has gone down hill.  The facts simply don't support that.  

Unless Urban Meyer and a lot of other coaches that recruited these same kids, all took leave of their sences along with CMR, we are recruiting well and have been for several years.

Check this out.  These are the guys that we had that some of yall are hailing as better players than what we have now.

David Pollak-The only three time All American not named Herschel that we have ever had.  He was a three star FULLBACK recruit that was moved to DE by BVG.

Thomas Davis-Highschool qb with average speed that BVG saw playing pickup basketball. He was recruited by almost nobody.  He plays on sundays now.

Odell Thurman-JUCO guy that nobody wanted to give a chance.  Everybody said he was too dumb and not fast enough.  As much as I like Rennie, he couldn't carry Odell's jock strap.

I could go on.  These guys and several more have two things in common;  none of them were heavily recruited and they had a coach who knew how to coach them up.

The talent is there.  We put more raw talent on the field than we ever have.  But nobody is developing it.  Those are just the facts.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're not going anywhere.  You can't help yourself.



No... I really ain't here anymore. If I was I'd say ya'll need to listen to that ACGuy, 4 and 4 in the conference next year might even be stretching it? But like I said I ain't really here.


----------



## centerc (Nov 26, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA needs to do what Florida and Bama do. Schedule the weakest possible divII teams that will play you. The Strength of Schedule debate several years ago had the AD trying to schedule better out-of-conf teams that we are playing now. Like I said before, if we had cupcakes, noone would be trying to fire Richt right now.


We loose to the cupcakes KY Tenn on a down year OK state is not very good and we got lucky vs Ariz ST


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2009)

If I hadn't got mad and left earlier ..... I'd say something like "Dang burn it.... I was sure wrong about saturday's outcome!" And the coaching staff and players rallied together and managed to pull it off after all.

And it comes in the form of good news and bad news. The good news is that the Dawgs beat a ranked, normally well prepared and well coached team Saturday night. The bad news is that Richt and the core of his staff have probably saved their jobs. Yes the three amigos will live to suck another year. And I don't see a whole awful lot to get excited about next year.

If I was really on here I'd apologize about now cause I know some of your dawg fans get real tore up winning 5 or 6 games and finishing 3rd in the sec east. I know the Holiday bowl is just as good as the Sugar Bowl, in your minds. So congrats on a great finish to a super-duper mediocre season for ya'll and good luck at the bowl game, I'm sure they'll be plenty of tickets left.

I know next year looks like another barn burner for sure. We could possibly have the best receiving tandom in the country, Green and De'rick Rogers. Anybody seen this current coaching staff attempt any sort of developement or "bringing along" of somebody to maybe throw the ball to this duo? Me neither. Reckon they intend to pull a another Joe Cox out of their "you know whats" next year? That'll be about par for the course?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 30, 2009)

olcowman said:


> If I hadn't got mad and left earlier ..... I'd say something like "Dang burn it.... I was sure wrong about saturday's outcome!" And the coaching staff and players rallied together and managed to pull it off after all.
> 
> And it comes in the form of good news and bad news. The good news is that the Dawgs beat a ranked, normally well prepared and well coached team Saturday night. The bad news is that Richt and the core of his staff have probably saved their jobs. Yes the three amigos will live to suck another year. And I don't see a whole awful lot to get excited about next year.
> 
> ...



i thought you were leaving a while back.     no, the coaches didn't save their jobs.  did you see the look on cwm's face at the end of the game.  he knows that he will not be the dc next year, but this was a good win for his defense.

i guess you forgot that we have 2 qb's who redshirted this year and we are not recruiting any for this class.  i think our coaches are quite happy with murray and metenberger and i think the fans will be as well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2009)

olcowman said:


> If I hadn't got mad and left earlier ..... I'd say something like "Dang burn it.... I was sure wrong about saturday's outcome!" And the coaching staff and players rallied together and managed to pull it off after all.
> 
> And it comes in the form of good news and bad news. The good news is that the Dawgs beat a ranked, normally well prepared and well coached team Saturday night. The bad news is that Richt and the core of his staff have probably saved their jobs. Yes the three amigos will live to suck another year. And I don't see a whole awful lot to get excited about next year.
> 
> ...



If you were really here I'd tell you that WM aint coming back.  I'd remind you that nobody here is satisfied with the way this season went.  We just aren't as good at wallowing in it as you are.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We just aren't as good at wallowing in it as you are.



  is that better?


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you were really here I'd tell you that WM aint coming back.  I'd remind you that nobody here is satisfied with the way this season went.  We just aren't as good at wallowing in it as you are.


I reckon it's a good thing I ain't here then?


rex upshaw said:


> is that better?



No it ain't helped a whole awful lot ..... I don't quite think I would call it "good at wallowing", cause I've seen a trend for the last 4 years and sort of predicted this sort of season(s) so I was prepared to wallow some! But as far as next year .... I'd considered myself a lot less prone to be "ridiculously optimistic" or "blinded by my shallow convictions" than say, certain other people on here.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I reckon it's a good thing I ain't here then?
> 
> 
> No it ain't helped a whole awful lot ..... I don't quite think I would call it "good at wallowing", cause I've seen a trend for the last 4 years and sort of predicted this sort of season(s) so I was prepared to wallow some! But as far as next year .... I'd considered myself a lot less prone to be "ridiculously optimistic" or "blinded by my shallow convictions" than say, certain other people on here.




watch it lil buddy...... I got a fresh possum that needs a home! Good talking to you again the other day..... 25 years is too long between chats.   Keep in touch!!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> watch it lil buddy...... I got a fresh possum that needs a home! Good talking to you again the other day..... 25 years is too long between chats.   Keep in touch!!



Lord you don't want in here on this dogfight anyhow! I got tore up and left about two weeks ago and swore I'd never come back. These fellers here will hurt your feelings in a hurry. You know how I am, tender hearted and all, there's been many a time I've teared up a little. LOL

Tell these ol' boys I'm a dawg fan from a long ways back ... maybe they'll take it easy on me then.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Lord you don't want in here on this dogfight anyhow! I got tore up and left about two weeks ago and swore I'd never come back. These fellers here will hurt your feelings in a hurry. You know how I am, tender hearted and all, there's been many a time I've teared up a little. LOL
> 
> Tell these ol' boys I'm a dawg fan from a long ways back ... maybe they'll take it easy on me then.



  Funny thing is... I know many of these boys... and ya'll are very much like me anyway.... serveral of these boys would fit right in on one of our world famous Possum missions!   You're killin me.. and yea... you've been a die hard DAWG as long as I've know ya...and that's been quite a while!  You gotta come to the next gatherin which I think is gonna be WAR III....it will be held down near Macon so it won't be a big trip for ya from booger holler!   Me and you and Brad and RH would terrorize the masses!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Funny thing is... I know many of these boys... and ya'll are very much like me anyway.... serveral of these boys would fit right in on one of our world famous Possum missions!   You're killin me.. and yea... you've been a die hard DAWG as long as I've know ya...and that's been quite a while!  You gotta come to the next gatherin which I think is gonna be WAR III....it will be held down near Macon so it won't be a big trip for ya from booger holler!   Me and you and Brad and RH would terrorize the masses!



Will this be a BYOP gathering? (brang your own possom)


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Will this be a BYOP gathering? (brang your own possom)



why yes.....yes it is!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 1, 2009)

They ain't nothing better (or classier) than some deep fried possom and grey poupon mustard to dip it in. Lord my mouth's a slobberin' for it already!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2009)

olcowman said:


> They ain't nothing better (or classier) than some deep fried possom and grey poupon mustard to dip it in. Lord my mouth's a slobberin' for it already!



If'n you ain't frying no sweet tater with that, I have just got to question whether you have authentic southern roots.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> If'n you ain't frying no sweet tater with that, I have just got to question whether you have authentic southern roots.



I'd vouch for the OCM as one of the last full growed Southern boys that I went to school with... me and him went on more covert possum missions than you can shake a stick at.  We haven't seen each other in about 20 years, and low and behold, talked to each other on the dang woody's sports forum after all that time and put 2 & 2 together.  Me and the Big D could tell ya'll some tales that would require oxygen and several tall ones to get through it!


----------



## Dehunt (Dec 1, 2009)

*Uga*

After this year..........I would love to have one of my fellow Woodys members coach the Bulldogs next year......I bet Willie and  BoBo would be gone.....The truth hurts sometimes,but it is needed...............My college crystal ball says next year is going to be about the same.....We are to slow to make needed changes...........


----------



## Throwback (Aug 9, 2019)

Tap


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

Spot on.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2019)

Y’all done drug this one up from the grave also!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 12, 2019)

why?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 12, 2019)

this thread proves the dawg nation is chasing it's tail....round and round


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 12, 2019)

Watched the SEC network encore of last year's UGA/Auburn game.  If you didn't watch or don't remember, we beat Auburn 28-10.  Swift went over a 100 yards and Holyfield gained 93 on 15 carries.

Love me some Gus.  Almost as much as Paul Johnson.


----------

